# Don't know what's wrong. 2.4 90 Stanza



## Cagonzalez562 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok, I have a 1990 Stanza 2.4 and it has me stumped. It started with a with a shaky RPM and rough motor. It seemed to be a lose spark plug wire and when I fixed it, it made it a little better but not back to the way it was. So I was driving with a car I didn't want to go to fast in.

Anyways, I went outside to turn my car on so it can warm up. Gave it more then enough time to warm up I step in the vehicle. As I step in the vehicle I notice the low fuel light, which turned on when I got home the previous night, and just when my door closed it died. 

I put 2 gal's of fuel in the tank and it still didn't start. I change the fuel filter and checked the fuel pressure and I'm getting fuel. I then changed the cap and rotor. It turned on then died after 2 seconds and didn't start again till the next day just to day right after. 

So then I changed the coil. It started right up! I thought it was good. (I didn't take it for a test drive. Big mistake.) The following day I was driving to work and after about 1.5 miles the car died AGAIN! I put it in Neutral and started it while costing. It ran for 10 sec and then I saw the RMP drop to zero and die. I barely made it to the gas station. 

Later on I tried to drive home and the same thing happen and it didn't even start in Neutral.

Got pulled back home but now the car is sitting there while I get rides to work. I need some serious help with this....

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## donethat (Apr 14, 2012)

Do a commpression check. Maybe you've got the start of a leakey head gasket. Are all your vacuum lines connected? For what it's worth & hoping you are able to do an inexpensive fix.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Keep the fuel pressure gauge on there while you're trying to start it and/or with it "running", if it decides to run for a few seconds.
Report back...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also check for oil inside the distributor cap. Did you notice any timing chain rattle while starting in its recent history?


----------

